

What's the best step by step guide to build a native app from scratch? - SlipperySlope
http://www.quora.com/iPhone-Applications/Whats-the-best-step-by-step-guide-for-a-team-of-entrepreneurs-who-are-about-to-build-a-native-app-from-scratch

======
SlipperySlope
"tl;dr Give engineers all the information they need to build a bare-bones,
unstyled product, then spend the rest of the development time polishing the
UI."

